# Wheel bolt torque setting



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

New wheels fitted, anyone know the correct torque setting for 18" alloys. ( no spacers fitted )


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

120nm seemed to be the recommended amount for most VAG cars I could find and that is what i use , although I didn't see it specifically listed for a TT anywhere.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

120Nm/89 ft-lbs is OEM, per Bentley Service manual...I think it is also in the owners manual.

cheers


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Yup I have been told/advised 120nm

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Same as 17's :wink:


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks gents for the replies, was told by my local tyre /wheel fitter that he thought it was 110nm. Trust your
figures on this one though. One complication the new alloys are BBS Lm's rep's, and i know that the existing
wheel bolts were refitted, reading other threads there are two types of bolt profiles the question is are they
interchangeable i.e. Taper and radius. ( Radius fitted OE ) :?:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTMBTT said:


> Thanks gents for the replies, was told by my local tyre /wheel fitter that he thought it was 110nm. Trust your
> figures on this one though. One complication the new alloys are BBS Lm's rep's, and i know that the existing
> wheel bolts were refitted, reading other threads there are two types of bolt profiles the question is are they
> interchangeable i.e. Taper and radius. ( Radius fitted OE ) :?:


Not supposed to be interchangeable for safety reasons...but guess you'll post later if you've got wrong bolts on the reps. :wink:


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

TTQ2K2 said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks gents for the replies, was told by my local tyre /wheel fitter that he thought it was 110nm. Trust your
> ...


When purchased all the details were given with regards the vehicle type etc, but when fitted didn't get the chance to check
whether or not they were taper/radius nor would i but for the forum threads on the matter. Will have to remove a bolt and check.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTMBTT said:


> When purchased all the details were given with regards the vehicle type etc, but when fitted didn't get the chance to check
> whether or not they were taper/radius nor would i but for the forum threads on the matter. Will have to remove a bolt and check.


It is not the vehicle details that dictate the bolt required buddy, it is the wheel itself.

Charlie


----------

